# jeep or range rover



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

well its time for a new driveway truck. if any1 has a range rover with a plow let me see it i think thats the best bet


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

JEEP, parts are everywhare for them when it breaks down


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I want to put a on a Land Rover for fun, but it really doesn't make much sense considering the cost of the vehicle/repairs and that nobody I know of makes a mount for one. Do a search and you'll find a few on here/out there, but they're all custom jobs that I know of.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

get a Jeep


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

im just thinking the rover is better built then the jeep


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

kashman;1216031 said:


> im just thinking the rover is better built then the jeep


Yup, and you'll find out how much better when you get the bill from the repair shop !


----------



## D&E (Nov 7, 2010)

There's a reason you've NEVER seen a Range Rover with a plow on it.


----------



## mikeym (Jan 28, 2011)

all aluminum engine in the range rover... will warp and be big headache... get a geep


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

lol serious? range rover with a plow? come on...


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

Jeep they can with stand the bouncing around alot more, they are built to be 4x4 offroad vehicles. would be weird to see it on the rover, i have thought of many things and i look back now and think wow was that not a good idea, after doing the right thing instead.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Rovers are junk....everyone I know who has had one has had nothing but costly....really costly problems. Stick with a Jeep American, cheaper to buy and to own


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

ScnicExcellence;1216503 said:


> Jeep they can with stand the bouncing around alot more, they are built to be 4x4 offroad vehicles. would be weird to see it on the rover, i have thought of many things and i look back now and think wow was that not a good idea, after doing the right thing instead.


I doubt that a Jeep can handle bouncing around any more that a Rover - remember that Land Rover has a pretty serious off road heritage too. I've heard nothing but bad things in terms of reliability, but I know someone with a 200k+ Disco... Anyway, a Jeep would be the obvious cheaper, easier choice. Oh, and there are a few LRs with plows on this site.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

rovers do well in the outback


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

range rover + plow = these :laughing:

old speedcaster fisher fabed up http://www.jpurnell.com/RR/Misc/snow_plow.htm

and old land rover with fisher speedcaster


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

sweetk30;1216822 said:


> range rover + plow = these :laughing:
> 
> old speedcaster fisher fabed up http://www.jpurnell.com/RR/Misc/snow_plow.htm
> 
> and old land rover with fisher speedcaster


ill be looking for something a little more modern


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

like this found these on this site already


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Buy an old tractor....it would ride about the same and be better and more reliable. Mind you old tractor.....my new Deere rides like a Cadillac in comparison to an old Rover


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Jeep- range rover is a yupified car these days. The designer of the original Land Rover was disgusted with what his creation has become.

FWIW, as an alt, I've heard from a Coworker that the 95 era Nissan pathfinders are fantastic plow trucks for drives- he has 3 of them and is considering selling his old Scout since he believes the Pathfinder is just as good. If you know about Scouts and plows, you know how much of a compliment that is to the Nissan.


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

Go with the jeep. The rover has wayy to many problems to make it a reliable plow truck. The Rover uses an engine design originally concieved by Buick In the early 60's. It has an aluminum block with steel cylinder sleeves which drop causing leaks into the engine oiling system. The rovers are riddled with leaks--head gaskets, front cover gaskets, intake gaskets, oil pan gaskets, and the trans is not built heavy enough to take repeated abuse. Plus getting parts for it on a saturday--your screwed. The jeep--not alot of issues and the 4.0 6cyl is a great engine and you can pratically get parts for it at Wal Mart. There are so many guys running jeeps on this site without issues---Jeep hands down. I am a warranty claims adjuster and every time I have to go and look at a rover the bill is over 4k for repairs on vehicles with less than 80k. YOU WILL DEEPLY REGRET PUTTING A ROVER INTO PLOW SERVICE--TRUST ME.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

kashman;1216031 said:


> im just thinking the rover is better built then the jeep


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

You couldn't pay me to put a plow on a Range Rover. No way in hell.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

mikeym;1216465 said:


> all aluminum engine in the range rover... will warp and be big headache... get a geep


Yeah, no...


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Why is this even in the Commercial Snow Removal section???


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

I would never plow with a new range rover. An old one you could if you really want to but I am saying the following from experience:

I owned a 1998 Range Rover with the bigger 4.6 liter engine vs the 4.0. I loved that truck... at first... BUT anything that went wrong AND I MEAN ANYTHING cost me 1500 minimum. Also these trucks have a full air suspension system and that would need to be swapped out in order to plow, the system is not that strong. Again I am talking from experience. When I owned mine the system failed and I did a coil suspension swap. The truck was amazing on the trails when it ran. Key here saying when it ran. I ended up blowing the engine at about 120K miles though. Not built like the first gen range rovers and the series land rovers...


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

figured I would add some random pictures that i dug up from memory lane


----------



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

Here's one for sale with a meyer mount already
http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/cto/2209755385.html


----------



## Dakota Dave (Mar 3, 2010)

I did enjoy driving the land rovers across the desert. We had a few defenders in saudia. I would not put a plow on one. When we had breakdowns we were able to get parts from the Brits but even they wanted our old chevys for dependablity. Jeeps can be fixed parts are everwhere.


----------

